# Mitered raised panels.



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

Is it possible to make accurate mortise and tenon mitered joint like the on on the photo using only a router and a table saw ?
I was going to make mitered joints with biscuits but then saw one of such joints opened up due to the wood contraction/expansion. Quite an unsightly view.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Use your biscuit jointer. It's done all the time.


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

Read the second paragraph of the original post.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Either use the dovetail jig to make a sliding dovetail joint AFTER you mitre the ends, or

Use a slot cutter to make a spline groove after the mitres have been cut and trimmed. matching wood or contrasting , up to you.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

The Tenon part is easy. Just use a dado stack.

I had to do a similar mortise in some not so easy to work with stock. About 1.5" squared. Heres what I did. I built a custom Jig. See the pic below (Just a reference.) Adapt it to suit your router.



















The first pic is the top view. Palm routers work better due to their size and light weight but can work with a full size.

The skirting going around limits the movement and acts as stops. Careful measuring will help the bit land in the center. Just measure the distance from the outside of the bit to the outside of the base.

The second picture is the bottom. Those rails act not only as "Clamps" (If made tight enough) but also locating members. I would make these bottom sections wide enough to let you clamp them just to avoid movement.

I used this on a project and it worked flawlessly. Someone might have a better/easier method but that is what I used and it worked. Good luck.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Could try a mitered half-lap joint.


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's one done by a master (Yeung Chan):






I'm in awe of this video.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yea I'd say it can be done with those two tools, would probably take some time and maybe some trial and error with a jig. Of course, unless something heavy like a mirror was going in it, I'd just glue it together without biscuits and put splines in the corners.


----------



## ThomasChippendale (Nov 6, 2015)

If you can have the corner joint show, I just did 18 doors with a spline using the table saw;


----------

